

Why we chose Mongo + Hypertable - shantheman
http://brownbag.springmetrics.com/2012/03/i-think-were-going-to-need-a-bigger-boat/

======
willvarfar
What do they use for hosting?

As Jay Kreps (works at LinkedIn, created Voldemort DB) would wonder, they went
from a service managed by Amazon to what?

[http://blog.empathybox.com/post/19574936361/getting-real-
abo...](http://blog.empathybox.com/post/19574936361/getting-real-about-
distributed-system-reliability)

~~~
adimarco
We're still on EC2, though we've learned to distribute servers across
availability zones.

------
s00pcan
"Map/reduce operations aren’t exactly blazing fast, and are single-threaded
(though they will parallelize over shards)." This sounds extremely pointless
with it being single-threaded, but whatever.

~~~
adimarco
Its single-threaded nature for map/reduce is its biggest liability in my
opintion. It will apparently be fixed in the next version
(<https://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-4258>)

Right now, large map/reduce operations just bring the thing to its knees. So
we just don't map/reduce with it. The query features are really quite nice,
and we do the rest in hypertable.

------
wickedchicken
This is very offtopic, but what is the deal with the header pictures in this
blog? It's just random photos of office couches.

~~~
adimarco
They're pictures of our office in Durham, NC.

